# Tried a new groomer today.....it's so bad



## Docs.mom (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm so stupid, I should have just stuck with my original groomer... I thought I would try a woman here in town that just opened up a new facility. This is the worst hair cut ever! I told her we just wanted a puppy cut and to leave ears and tail alone and to leave snout long. This is what we ended up with


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks like she needs to look up the definition of "puppy cut". That is a total shave down!


----------



## Docs.mom (Jun 26, 2014)

Another pic


----------



## Docs.mom (Jun 26, 2014)

I told her to go short, but I just meant his body, you know the only part of him she should have shaved... Ugg I hope it doesn't take too long for his snout to grow back


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sorry you don't like it. Its so hard to understand why a groomer doesn't care about your directions. Although his cut in a few month's or so will be cute because it will look even all over.Then take a picture of that to have the groomer see what you want. He has really pretty coloring . Look what she or he did to his ears I've never seen that. Its layered so the black is longer that's sort of cool. Havanese are cute no matter what.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

To me a puppy cut is like a 16 week old puppy. I love that look. I don't know how old Zoey was in this picture. But I like her face about this length. Its much easier for the groomer to just do this type of a cut I don't understand why taking all the hair off is what a lot of them do. Maybe its harder for them to comb it than it is to shave it? Depending on the condition you brought him in. I know I've been surprised a few times that I neglected to comb that area good enough. One time I even accidentally combed out some whiskers  I wish Zoey still had that same hair it was so easy. Her undercoat came in really thick and she developed more of a wave. I'm about ready to have her cut down just like your baby. So I can take a brake for awhile.


----------



## Docs.mom (Jun 26, 2014)

I am mostly upset about his snout. I don't mind that the rest of his body is so short since it's 100 degrees out right now. I just wish I would have stuck to my original groomer, she always did a fantastic job, I was just sick of the hour drive it took to get to her, so when this one opened up in town and everyone was talking about how great she was I figured it was worth a shot..... I guess the good news is that fur always grows back


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww...live and learn I guess. Still a sweet baby


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Aww, I know just how you feel. That's happened to my dog a couple of times when I was trying out new groomers. I thought that Benjamin looked kind of embarrassed the first time, but then I figured he was probably responding to my reaction. When it happened a second time I was much more casual about it, because it grew back really fast, and it didn't seem to bother him at all. Don't worry, it will be fine, but it really is annoying when groomers don't listen. Since this one is so much more convenient for you, maybe you could give it one more try and the next time spell it out even more precisely. If it's still a chop job, I would say, it would be worth the drive to go back to the first one!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I also know how you feel…Had many experiences like this with my first Havanese Sparky. I know it is very upsetting, but the coat will grow quickly.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

A picture is worth a thousand words. Try to take some pictures of the look you prefer the next time you go to the groomer. This might help get you closer to the look you desire.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I also recently had the same experience - new groomer who shaved the snout. I hated it! That was about 3 months ago, and the hair is now about an inch long, so slowly starting to look more normal.

Lesson learned for me - be very specific about what you want and what you don't want.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Wow, I hope you didn't pay her, she didn't do a cut at all. She simply grabbed her clippers and with no technique or design shaved that pup down. It is a disgrace she calls herself a groomer. Anyone could have done what she did. It makes me really angry to see that. I'm sorry I'm getting carried away, but if a hairstylist had done that to one of us we would be outraged, this is no different. Get you money back!!!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Maybe you could consider buying some clippers and scissors and doing it yourself. After a few tries, you'd do it better than that!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Wow, I hope you didn't pay her, she didn't do a cut at all. She simply grabbed her clippers and with no technique or design shaved that pup down. It is a disgrace she calls herself a groomer. Anyone could have done what she did. It makes me really angry to see that. I'm sorry I'm getting carried away, but if a hairstylist had done that to one of us we would be outraged, this is no different. Get you money back!!!


We had the same thing happen to our Bichon, before we got our Havs. My husband and I were so upset when we went to pick him up, that the groomer refunded our money. Dudley was shaved so short, you could see his pink skin right through the fur that was left. After that, I took over all his grooming needs.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Wow, so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

If I was taking my little ones to the groomer I would stay with them. My groomer always tries to impress on me to be diligent brushing and especially combing daily. After all these years I still am not very good at it. I now think Sparky's groomers would cut little mats out and the coat was uneven… so then the shave down


----------

